

Youtube down in Uk - matant
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlQ2kCmcnZ4

======
matant
I think only on Talk Talk!I'm in London!

------
N0RMAN
UP again for me :)

~~~
matant
Also for me! For nearly half hour was down!

